# Mahler's Adagios



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Thoughts?

His *best*? Your *favorite*?

Personal reflections, interpretations, technical tid-bits, historical anecdotes -- let's get it all out there.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

The best, His best, My favorite:
5th's Adagietto
2nd's Andante moderato Sehr gemächlich, 
7th's Nachtmusik II: Andante amoroso


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I would not venture to declare a "best," but for just the pleasure of listening to it, I would always come back to the variations movement of the Fourth.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Ones I particularly love:

No 4 - 3rd movement
No 6 - 2nd/3rd movement (depends on which way around the scherzo and slow movement are)
No 9 - 4th movement
No 10 - 1st movement


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The slow movement of the 6th (my favorite Mahler symphony) is my favorite. It's one of the best examples of continually developing music in existence.

Others:
The first movement of the 9th (Berg called it the most glorious thing he ever wrote, and while I'm listening I agree)
Der Abschied from Das Lied von der Erde
Der Einsame in Herbst from Das Lied von der Erde
The finale of the 3rd
The third movement of the 4th (Mahler's only theme and variations movement)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It is very barren thinking for me to only like one "Tempo" in Mahler's symphonies, I love Mahler because his music embrace the whole, I feel that he only use the movement indications as way points for the listener to rest on, on his infinite journey!

/ptr


----------

